# Le Sigh.



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello, Hello!

I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington). 

I'm not going to lie. I was excited, I watched some youtube videos and was prepared to make $1000 a week. I was fantasizing about $12 dollar mascara and eating something other than ramen noodles. I bought a small cooler, and already prepared to fill it with ice, cokes, dr. peppers, waters and even a few red bulls. I stocked up on gum, chips and fun size candy bars. After reading through the posts I wanted to let you know I now have 0 expectation. I'm expecting to make 50 dollars in five hours pretty much. If I hadn't already bought the small cooler I wouldn't be offering anything.

I'm not the "best driver". I have a licence obviously but it took me three tries to get it. I don't know how to parallel park (which I know I won't use but just giving an example). I'm trying to learn to be a smoother rider but I do sometimes slam on my breaks because I have a depth perception problem. (I'm bling in one eye, but Texas allows you to still drive with that condition) 

My question is, are all of you guys pretty good drivers? Do you think someone who might not be the BEST driver could still make this work and get high ratings? My other question is I have a lexus ls 460 (2009 baby balling on a budget) and my bumper has a huge dent in it. I was going to drive uber to help me pay for a new bumper but I just saw on the new drivers video that my car can't have any dings. Should I get that repaired first?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


You are the new Uber driver. Admits I'm not the best driver, admits can't parallel park and knows she has depth perception problems. Please don't drive for Uber or any other transportation company. Thank you.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

You're pretty so your strong suite wouldn't be following the GPS, it would be being as sociable as possible to keep your rating up.

I've taken Uber rides with older people who drive slow, erratic, and can't seem to follow the GPS right, but because they where nice and talkative, they still got a 5 star and $ 5 tip.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are the new Uber driver. Admits I'm not the best driver, admits can't parallel park and knows she has depth perception problems. Please don't drive for Uber or any other transportation company. Thank you.


Thanks for the feedback.  I'm gonna try it out but if people seem like they don't enjoy my driving I'll stop. By the way, in some states (Florida) you can drive big trucks with only having one eye as long as the other one works.  Having depth perception problems only makes things a little harder for me, doesn't make things impossible. <3


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

I think as long as you get people where they need to go safely there won't be any problems.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Darrell said:


> You're pretty so your strong suite wouldn't be following the GPS, it would be being as sociable as possible to keep your rating up.
> 
> I've taken Uber rides with older people who drive slow, erratic, and can't seem to follow the GPS right, but because they where nice and talkative, they still got a 5 star and $ 5 tip.


Thank you so much! I don't think I'm very traditionally pretty on the outside, but I'm very nice/kind so hopefully I do earn those 5 stars!

I love your quote by the way! I lost 26 pounds in February just because I gave up alcohol (damn those crown & cokes add up fast) and started working out. All of my friends assumed I have been using aderall. (Not a steroid but same concept)


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> I think as long as you get people where they need to go safely there won't be any problems.


thank you. please send positive thoughts my way.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> thank you. please send positive thoughts my way.


Ok. Let me know if you get them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, my depth perception _*ain't the goodest, neither, but I ain't never had no coh-lizh-inn 'cuzza' it.*_

You might get away with driving it as it is. If someone says something to Uber about it, you will have to get it fixed.

Brake easy and you will have fewer passenger complaints. Pretend that you are driving a hybrid, so you want to get the maximum battery charge out of your braking. If you drive herky-jerky, your customers will complain and Uber will de-activate you.

I will refrain from commenting about a Lexus.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yeah, my depth perception _*ain't the goodest, neither, but I ain't never had no coh-lizh-inn 'cuzza' it.*_
> 
> You might get away with driving it as it is. If someone says something to Uber about it, you will have to get it fixed.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll stick it out until I can save up enough for the bumper. It sucks because I need a new bumper vs. just getting it fixed up. Thanks for the tip, I'll try to remember to be as smooth as possible. Lexus is great. I wish I could afford a 2015 but I got mine at an auction for only 14k. I see alot of people on here talk about having newerish cars.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> Thank you! I'll stick it out until I can save up enough for the bumper. It sucks because I need a new bumper vs. just getting it fixed up. Thanks for the tip, I'll try to remember to be as smooth as possible. Lexus is great. I wish I could afford a 2015 but I got mine at an auction for only 14k. I see alot of people on here talk about having newerish cars.


Your car doesn't have a bumper?


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Your car doesn't have a bumper?


It has a bumper! The lexus dealership said the dent is so big that they have to replace the bumper they can't just fix it. Sorry if I didn't explain that well.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> It has a bumper! The lexus dealership said the dent is so big that they have to replace the bumper they can't just fix it. Sorry if I didn't explain that well.


Ah, OK.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

First of all welcome. Next, Geico, Allstate and USAA have the new TNC Gap insurance. You should search here, there is a lot of intel on here and Google what that is if you're not familiar with it. You definitely need the extra coverage, well everyone does. What people here have learned is that after you deduct your gas, wear and tear, time, and whatever else, you're not making as much as you think. Get the bumper fixed later, especially if its the back bumper and if it's on the driver side. Make sure you don't take a minor alone and make sure a parent has a baby or booster seat.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Im glad you have lowered your expectations, that's a good first start. Good Luck.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> First of all welcome. Next, Geico, Allstate and USAA have the new TNC Gap insurance. You should search here, there is a lot of intel on here and Google what that is if you're not familiar with it. You definitely need the extra coverage, well everyone does. What people here have learned is that after you deduct your gas, wear and tear, time, and whatever else, you're not making as much as you think. Get the bumper fixed later, especially if its the back bumper and if it's on the driver side. Make sure you don't take a minor alone and make sure a parent has a baby or booster seat.


it is the back bumper on the drivers side! appreciate the advice. i have full coverage insurance already but i'll research into that as well. I didn't even think of needing extra coverage.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Im glad you have lowered your expectations, that's a good first start. Good Luck.


thank you! the youtube video i watched showed his earnings of 1000 a week. I'm so glad I found this site because I probably would have been really depressed when I got done. I'm actually heading out in about an hour.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Drive safe, you are not covered for your medical bills, your own insurance company will likely cancel you and you could be out thousands so get that extra coverage. Oh and keep the doors locked and ask the pax name before they try to get in. Good luck and have fun. Let us know how it goes, there is a ton of intel here and laughs, some at my expense.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The bumper shouldn't be an issue, most riders won't even notice. I've only had one person ever check my plate. Pull in so they don't have to walk around your car to get in. If anyone mentions the dent, tell them you got rear ended or someone back in to you the other day and it's going into the shop on Monday or whatever. 

As far as you driving goes, personality definitely will make up for some driving mishaps, it has for me, and I asure you it isn't because I'm pretty! I've missed turns, hit curbs, turned right instead of left a few times, As long as you are safe and friendly you should be okay.

I think my biggest mistake when I started was turns with people in the back. You should go a little easier on the turns than normal, make those turns like you have a bucket of water sitting on your seat and you don't want to spill it. 

You definitely don't have to give stuff out, I keep gum in the car for myself and sometimes I have a small cooler with waters left from one of my kids soccer or baseball games. I have offered water twice, one guy was hung over so bad I knew he could use it and the other was after an all day concert. I don't mind sharing if I have it but it was just by chance that I did. Gum if they ask I'll gladly share, but it's there for me. Same with the aux chord if the ask they can use it but I don't offer. On long trips I ask their music preference other than t b at I put it on classic rock. 

Just be friendly and get them there efficiently and safely. 

Good luck


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Get a price to fix your bumper from a body shop. Dealer price is too high.

Check out  LKQcorp.com , find a bumper price there, you may even get lucky and find one same color as yours. Then go negotiate at the body shop.

Welcome to the forum and don't forget to opt out of arbitration.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats for onboarding! Don't worry about your sight or parallel parking as you've mentioned here,be confident on the wheel and don't let the pax sniff your nervousness.. You do not need to give out anything to your pax,however,that's entirely your choice. Don't drive around in search of pings, remember lexuses are not the best on gas. Drive the way you would do while driving alone or with your family in the car. Treat demanding and annoying pax as you would handle a cranky child buckled up in their seat. Don't ever refuse tips coming your way.. Good Luck!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I have a licence obviously but it took me three tries to get it...I do sometimes slam on my breaks because I have a depth perception problem.
> 
> My other question is I have a lexus ls 460 (2009 baby balling on a budget) and my bumper has a huge dent in it.


Well it should be interesting to see how this plays out. Quite frankly, you have me worried.

Did it have the bumper when you bought it?

My advice since you got a good deal on the car is sell it and pocket the difference. Then, since you apparently are able to go to auctions and have done well this time, do it again.

Either that or strip. If I'd known at your age what I know now, that's what I'd have done. More money and you don't tear your car up.

Your car gets lousy gas mileage and I'm assuming only qualifies for uberx due to age? Correct me if I'm wrong. I would not spend a penny on the bumper. If the interior is nice and has plenty of space the pax will be happy after the dirty Corolla they ride in earlier.

As far as your driving you shouldn't drive at night with the drunks if you already find that you're slamming on your brakes--the OTHER drivers and pedestrians are going to cause you to have issues.

My mother is blind in one eye. She is able to compensate for it but has been driving much longer than you. Even so, she doesn't like to drive at night.

Do not tell the pax you are blind in one eye. They won't give you a break because of it they will be mad they didn't get a "perfect" driver.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


Quit. Quit before you ruin your car and your feelings of self-worth. It's a horrible grind.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a pocket full of dollar bills.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


Welcome to rideshare. Several things come to mind and might be worth considering:

1.) Start slow, i.e. do not head into downtown or towards rush hour traffic or wherever it's busy until you get a feel for the flow of the process (accepting, completing, rating...rinse, repeat). Go to a neighborhood where you are comfortable and get used to the App, esp. the process of people getting in and out of your car and how you adjust to the various formalities of the basic exchange. Also be sure to check out the entirety of the App's features - things like 'cancel' and 'contact' - for those moments when either are appropriate, etc.

2.) Under no circumstances feel the need to respond to the pinging App just because it rings. If you are tired, distracted, want to stretch, get a cup of coffee, go to the bathroom or call a friend - turn off the App and do that. If it pings and you think 'I don't want to take a ride right now,' let it ring out. Never forget that Uber wants to stuff people into your car and will ping you before you've ended a trip, as you are shutting it off, as you sneeze, whenever they can. There are going to be many inopportune moments to get a ping when it will suddenly ring. Do not feel bad if you don't want to take a ride at that specific time. There are lots of other drivers and the ping will go to them. The worst thing you can do to yourself is to drive when you do not want to, or be unnecessarily distracted by the App when you are driving in an area where you need to be concentrating on the road. Make no mistake, it is physically tiring to drive, especially at the beginning of your Uber career and when you are in high stress situations like traffic jams or bad weather. Never feel obligated to a ping out of some mystical sense of duty. Uber's priority is to facilitate rides between you and as many prospective passengers s they can. They aren't wondering how you are doing, so you need to keep your well-being top of mind at all times. Don't spend a month, 6 weeks or longer figuring that out. Accept it on day #1 and make sure to take only the rides you want to do and that you feel comfortable doing. That has to be the promise you make to yourself each and every time you turn on the App.

3.) Ask the rider if they have a route they like or if they just want you to follow the GPS. Many folks are in love with their directional sense, so give them the chance at the outset to tell you what they know. If they decline to state a preference, or if they say 'whatever's fastest,' simply say 'let's go with the GPS.'

4.) Never take anything personally. These people are complete strangers and maybe they had a bad day before getting into your car. Maybe they sense that they can give you a hard time. Maybe they're losers. Maybe they're drunk. Maybe it's all of those things. Just know that no one has the right to make you feel like less of a human being or that you are somehow subordinate to them. You are providing the service of point to point transportation, not the service of being a target for bullying or acrimony. Always reject negativity directed at you as it is counter-productive to you, your day and your other passengers.

5.) Drive the speed limit and follow the rules. Also, make sure the passengers do, too. This means no little kids without child seats or 5 people crammed into the car when there are only 4 seats. Tell them that you cannot break the law. Passengers will say things like "but other Uber drivers do it," but that just shows their own lack of cleverness. Cancel the trip and follow up with Uber that night saying "I had to cancel a trip because there was a toddler and no car seat." It's not your obligation to carry one. It is the parent's responsibility for that, but if a cop pulls your car over - you will get the ticket. For the larger groups of people, or those with lots of luggage/items, e.g. 4 guys + 4 sets of golf clubs, tell them that they need to cancel your UberX trip and order Uber SUV.

6.) If you approach a pick up and you think something is wrong - leave and cancel. Uber only wants the ride to be accepted and completed and what they want is not your problem when you feel uncomfortable in any way, shape or form. You have to care about you because the App cannot do it for you...so never do anything that feels wrong. Uber has all sorts of auto-generated notes/texts that will tell you that they 'noticed you aren't accepting as many rides as other partners,' but do not pay attention to them. You are no good to yourself or Uber if you go out of your comfort zone for a ride.

7.) Stay away from drunk people, which means don't drive at night or at big day-drinking events, e.g. St. Patty's Day. Remember - alcohol is a depressant and effects people in different ways. You don't need to put yourself in the crosshairs of an idiot's judgment. Also, every lady should carry pepper spray. There are some loser bullies out there. Have it in the side of your door. Also, if you stick with the gig, get a dashcam.

8.) Always check your dashboard at uber.com every couple of days because Uber will 'adjust' your fares without telling you. For example, people will write in and ask for an adjustment on a fare and say 'the driver took a wrong or inefficient route.' Uber always sides with the passenger, so you need to be your own advocate. Always email them and tell them that there was traffic, construction or that you asked the passenger for a preferred route and that he/she was fine with it during the ride. Don't let others take money from you that you've rightfully earned.

9.) Take care of your car. Don't drive on bad roads, or in places that people ask (dirt roads), if you think it will damage your vehicle. The last thing you want is a big repair bill that could have been avoided. Also make sure to check your tire pressure frequently and get your oil changed regularly. Your car will appreciate it!

10.) It's an imperfect system. The ratings are unfair. The pay is meager. But you are going to earn a little money and meet some nice folks, too. Give every person, both in your car and at Uber, the respect that every human being deserves and almost all will give it right back to you. The world is fraught with all sorts of bad things, but there are a lot of great people out there. Some are about to get into the back of your car. Say hi and smile.

Be safe.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


Jesus.

FLIRT...

...A LOT!

Also, as some wise driver once said on here, drive like there is a cop behind you and you'll be fine. Smooth, by the book.

The rates in Dallas suck so you probably should have researched first.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Uber didn't care about my ding on the passenger side door.

Trust me, they're desperate. A 2009 lexus is a godsend to them at this point in time.

I'm driving a car way older and shittier than yours.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Stay away from the SMU crowd. Those mofos don't tip!


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Although you seem to fill out that shirt very nicely, I wouldn't wear it while driving.. Stay neutral.. Waiting to hear how your first night went..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> thank you! the youtube video i watched showed his earnings of 1000 a week. I'm so glad I found this site because I probably would have been really depressed when I got done. I'm actually heading out in about an hour.


So... how did you make out? My first night was mixed, once my nerves settled down I was okay. I wish I'd have found this forum before I started though.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a pocket full of dollar bills.


Hooray for sexism.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning everyone! 

I think I may make a separate, more detailed post but .. I actually sort of enjoyed uber. Maybe because I had such low expectations I was pleasantly surprised? I took 10 different trips between 9:00pm-2:00am and made $106.60 after uber takes their part plus another $52 in cash tips! I had only two rider not tip. Now remember most people were told I was knew "how are you liking uber" "oh it's my first day" so that could be why almost everyone tipped. My car had some gas in it, maybe 1/4 tank already but I put in 20 bucks before I started and just drove until it ran out. (That's the only way I figure I can keep track of how much gas I'm using). If I'm adding correctly that's approximately 30 dollars per hour. Whoo hoo! Way more than my part time internship pays ($13.00 per hour). I'm also going back to school for a masters so I actually love the idea of working whenever I want. 

I wish their was a way to see the map of where people are without going "online". For example, I don't have class today so I was planning on going somewhere to study. I was going to head the general direction of where people need rides but I don't want to go online yet. 

The hardest part for me is going to be learning downtown Dallas. I live in a surrounding neighborhood and never really go downtown. I had one rider say "just take me to a popping bar" so I literally just drove downtown and took them where I saw a bunch of people. I also think I'm going to do uber in the daytime as much as possible until I get more familiar. There were some places it took me ten minutes to figure out how to get out of because the GPS was trying to take me through closed roads. 

Uhmm .. other than that I feel like lots of people were asking for my contact information. I mostly gave out my facebook, whatever .. nothing wrong with making new friends. I took the advice of people on here and stopped when I felt tired. It's weird, I usually can stay up pretty late but driving sort of takes a lot out of you. No problems with my bumper, at least no one mentioned it or seemed irritated. Not one person took any of the snacks, waters, red bulls or sodas I offered so that was a waste. I'll probably keep them until I run out. 

People did not like me opening their doors. I had my first two riders say they didn't want me to actually so I'm not doing that anymore. Maybe if it's someone who looks like they need help but not for everyone else. I got one of those texts from uber saying airport runs in the morning are great. I'm going to deep clean my trunk tonight (I had an alcohol incident in their .. not uber related just me spilling an open container a couple weeks ago so I'll need to make sure their is no more smell left) and try doing airport this week. I can see how people who are used to making more money or have alot of expenses wouldn't like uber but for me it was actually fun.. I did get a little weirded out getting new dings when I was already driving someone but I guess I'll get used to it. My rating says 5 stars so *hair flip* my driving must not be as bad as I thought!


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> So... how did you make out? My first night was mixed, once my nerves settled down I was okay. I wish I'd have found this forum before I started though.


I made a reply further down, but I ended up making close to 30/hr after gas and everything. Not bad for a Sunday night!


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> Although you seem to fill out that shirt very nicely, I wouldn't wear it while driving.. Stay neutral.. Waiting to hear how your first night went..


thank you! i'll probably change that on here as well. it was the only decent picture of me on my computer and this site is hard to navigate on my phone. i did just wear a plain shirt so thank you!


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Stay away from the SMU crowd. Those mofos don't tip!


Thank you for the advice! I didn't go anywhere near SMU haha.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Uber didn't care about my ding on the passenger side door.
> 
> Trust me, they're desperate. A 2009 lexus is a godsend to them at this point in time.
> 
> I'm driving a car way older and shittier than yours.


Perfect! Didn't have any complaints form passengers either.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Uberbrethren said:


> Welcome to rideshare. Several things come to mind and might be worth considering:
> 
> 1.) Start slow, i.e. do not head into downtown or towards rush hour traffic or wherever it's busy until you get a feel for the flow of the process (accepting, completing, rating...rinse, repeat). Go to a neighborhood where you are comfortable and get used to the App, esp. the process of people getting in and out of your car and how you adjust to the various formalities of the basic exchange. Also be sure to check out the entirety of the App's features - things like 'cancel' and 'contact' - for those moments when either are appropriate, etc.
> 
> Thank you ! This is amazing advice. I love number 8 especially because I normally wouldn't think to check. When it's done it's done. So I'll be keeping up with that. I read this last night and I actually did turn down one ride and went and got coffee because I felt a little anxious after a 45m ride!


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Jesus.
> 
> FLIRT...
> 
> ...


"drive like the cops are behind you" GOLD. I'm a safe driver and I don't get alot of tickets or anything, it's just mostly me trying to learn how to drive smooth. Not jerk at all and stuff like that.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a pocket full of dollar bills.


I'm gonna give you a pass on that one, because I also have a pocket full of dollar bills. Male strippers make the most money anywaysssssss.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Digits said:


> Congrats for onboarding! Don't worry about your sight or parallel parking as you've mentioned here,be confident on the wheel and don't let the pax sniff your nervousness.. You do not need to give out anything to your pax,however,that's entirely your choice. Don't drive around in search of pings, remember lexuses are not the best on gas. Drive the way you would do while driving alone or with your family in the car. Treat demanding and annoying pax as you would handle a cranky child buckled up in their seat. Don't ever refuse tips coming your way.. Good Luck!!


Thanks! I know we are to turn them down once, but I turn them down very slyly. "Are you sure?" instead of "no you don't have to tip" hehe.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

observer said:


> Get a price to fix your bumper from a body shop. Dealer price is too high.
> 
> Check out find a bumper price there, you may even get lucky and find one same color as yours. Then go negotiate at the body shop.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and don't forget to opt out of arbitration.


will do on the bumper, any advice on how you find a good body shop? the only one i know is the lexus dealership.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

You can milk that "first night" line for a few weeks. riders are a little more forgiving if it's your first night out. Bat those eyes and you will do fine with the tips. Also carry some mace in case you get one with bad intentions. No harm no foul with a little flirting, the mature crowd loves it...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> will do on the bumper, any advice on how you find a good body shop? the only one i know is the lexus dealership.


I don't know anyone in your area (I'm in CA). Ask any of your male relatives or friends if they know of someone local. Usually they have a buddy who has a buddy...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I'm not the "best driver". I have a licence obviously but it took me three tries to get it. I don't know how to parallel park (which I know I won't use but just giving an example). I'm trying to learn to be a smoother rider but I do sometimes slam on my breaks because I have a depth perception problem. (I'm bling in one eye, but Texas allows you to still drive with that condition)


This has to be a troll account. Nobody is this dumb.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Hooray for sexism.


Whats wrong with sexy?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

If it's just the plastic part of the bumper, the outside part you can go to your dealer's parts dept. and they will show you on the diagram how it connects to the vehicle. You or just about anyone could take it off and attach a new, used one. The catch is where to toss the old one. You need a dumpster that you can use or a junk removal company since you can't toss car parts in the trash. A used one will be painted your color. A junk yard will even research and find one for you. It's around $300 to paint a bumper, plus the bumper so I'd get a matching used one. It's just plastic. A new bumper you will need to paint and it's not worth it if you're still doing this driving gig.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Thanks! I know we are to turn them down once, but I turn them down very slyly. "Are you sure?" instead of "no you don't have to tip" hehe.


Repeat after me, awww.. thank you so much, I really appreciate it.

awww.. thank you so much, I really appreciate it.

awww.. thank you so much, I really appreciate it.

This is what we are supposed to say when offered a tip.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a pocket full of dollar bills.


I was Sooo waiting for this...


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Whats wrong with sexy?


You are a meathead if you don't understand the difference between calling someone a stripper and calling someone attractive.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> I'm not going to lie. I was excited, I watched some youtube videos *and was prepared to make $1000 a week*.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> You are a meathead if you don't understand the difference between calling someone a stripper and calling someone attractive.


Read the whole thread- i was jokingly replying to a well known female members suggestion that the OP should strip.
It was not my suggestion.
For remedial help with the second joke, please let me introduce you to Spinal Tap:


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

nice explanation "meathead"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> nice explanation "meathead"


Isnt it ironic that Meathead directed that one?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> I'm so glad I found this site because I probably would have been really depressed when I got done.


If you came to this site to avoid depression.... Let's just say you'll need to be very selective. But you probably found that out by now. 



helenakillsit said:


> Thanks! I know we are to turn them down once, but I turn them down very slyly. "Are you sure?" instead of "no you don't have to tip" hehe.


Ouch. Uber already does more than enough to make them think tipping is unnecessary or "included." Let's not perpetuate that idea. Whenever the pax (passenger) offers a tip, I sincerely thank them. I hope I never say or do anything to discourage them from tipping the next driver.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> "drive like the cops are behind you" GOLD. I'm a safe driver and I don't get alot of tickets or anything, it's just mostly me trying to learn how to drive smooth. Not jerk at all and stuff like that.


Slow starts, slow before curves, gliding stops, signal, signal, signal. It can be fun trying to drive as smooth as possible. I make a challenge out of it to occupy myself sometimes. My goal is to get the passenger to comment on my driving.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Isnt it ironic that Meathead directed that one?


Good work !!! impressive the way you tied that altogether.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Repeat after me, awww.. thank you so much, I really appreciate it.
> 
> awww.. thank you so much, I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


As an alternate:

Hey, thanks, we really appreciate tips! \ (•◡•) /


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought you have to turn down tips first?


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Helllll NOOOO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I thought you have to turn down tips first?


Uber suggests that you do, please do not. Uber does not care if you or I receive tips, I do!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> This has to be a troll account. Nobody is this dumb.


Would you call eagerly anticipating ruining your vehicle for $.60 a mile, intelligent? I've seen X drivers operating for the last 3 years, and what I've witnessed in the last 6 months is mind blowing. Seeing the rates plummeting to sub $1.00 with people using brand new cars. The damn paper license is still on the vehicle. And just like helenakillsit is doing, wanting to drive for Uber because she saw you can earn $1,000 a week. The never ending supply of ignorant gullible future Uber drivers is alive and strong.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I thought you have to turn down tips first?


Disregard that Uber propaganda. Don't directly ask for tips. But if someone wants to tip, you can graciously accept.

Remember, you are being greatly underpaid while you provide the vehicle, gas, insurance and labor. It would cost riders way more to call a traditional taxi.

Those occasional tips can mean lunch money or gas money without cutting into your daily profit.

And Uber's getting their "tip" in the form of a booking fee on every trip.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Would you call eagerly anticipating ruining your vehicle for $.60 a mile, intelligent? I've seen X drivers operating for the last 3 years, and what I've witnessed in the last 6 months is mind blowing. Seeing the rates plummeting to sub $1.00 with people using brand new cars. The damn paper license is still on the vehicle. And just like helenakillsit is doing, wanting to drive for Uber because she saw you can earn $1,000 a week. The never ending supply of ignorant gullible future Uber drivers is alive and strong.


She is just driving for money to fix her bumper, She is not doing this long term...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dont turn down tips.
Dont turn down tips.
Dont turn down tips.





Dont turn down. 
Tips.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

nuggetnut said:


> You can milk that "first night" line for a few weeks. riders are a little more forgiving if it's your first night out. Bat those eyes and you will do fine with the tips. Also carry some mace in case you get one with bad intentions. No harm no foul with a little flirting, the mature crowd loves it...


Flirting and giving out your contact info will lead to a bad outcome one day. Leave the sex out, but keep the great personality in. There have been too many stalker stories on this site. Stay safe.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Since your going grad school you should be familiar with the idea of researching. On your free time research bars and restaurants reviews in downtown Dallas and come up a few you like and when a pax asks "what's a good place to go" suggest one of them and make up a quick story about a time you went and how awesome it was and how much fun you had. Also research events (sports, concerts, ect. ect) and about an hour and half before they are to start try to go online in an affluent suburb and wait to see if you can get a pick up going there; for example I live in the suburbs of Orlando in Lake Mary which is 20 miles from downtow Orlando and 5 miles from an affluent/rich suburb of Heathrow. I will go online in Heathrow about an hour prior to a sporting event and just about everytime get a trip from Heathrow to downtown (its a good fare, they tip, and now im in a busy area).


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I thought you have to turn down tips first?


I leant my very first day that even the thought of declining a tip coming your way is bad news.I thought declining first would make the rider insist and force me to accept it, which would be exactly per uber's instructions. I declined a $20 coming my way by a family on my first day and after hearing me say,"Tips are not necessary,the guy immediately pocketed it and said,oh I wouldn't want u to get in trouble with Uber for it". Till this day his words ring in my ears and ever since I just say "Thank you" with a smile, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Isnt it ironic that Meathead directed that one?


I was just going to point that out! Nice catch.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> Thank you so much! I don't think I'm very traditionally pretty on the outside, but I'm very nice/kind so hopefully I do earn those 5 stars!
> 
> I love your quote by the way! I lost 26 pounds in February just because I gave up alcohol (damn those crown & cokes add up fast) and started working out. All of my friends assumed I have been using aderall. (Not a steroid but same concept)


Crown and COKE? Shame on you! Crown with a splash or rocks only.
Signed: Long time Crown enthusiast (41 years).


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

PTCGUY said:


> Crown and COKE? Shame on you! Crown with a splash or rocks only.
> Signed: Long time Crown enthusiast (41 years).


I wish I could just drink crown on its own! I always make that ugly face when I try to take a shot of crown by itself I wish I could drink it warm out of the bottle in a true classy fashion. I haven't tried crown reserve maybe that will be easier to drink.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> Lol nope not a troll account ☺ And yes legally blind in one eye. I'm actually not that smart but I more than make up for it by not being rude to strangers on the Internet. "Don't you hate when you get screenshotted" in my yo gotta voice.


 Is it really a good idea posting your plate no.?


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> Is it really a good idea posting your plate no.?


Plausible deniability? And plate numbers are public lol we can see anyone's plate number. Bu I get your point better safe than sorry, deleted thanks .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> She is just driving for money to fix her bumper, She is not doing this long term...


You can't even afford gas much less a bumper driving for Uber X. I was responding to Coachman who questioned the motive of the thread. Here's a new driver willing to help keep the rates down and all these replies are about her looks and how she should flirt.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can't even afford gas much less a bumper driving for Uber X. I was responding to Coachman who questioned the motive of the thread. Here's a new driver willing to help keep the rates down and all these replies are about her looks and how she should flirt.


Aint in my market.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Aint in my market.


How much is X in Orlando?


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How much is X in Orlando?


Way to cheap? We are uberly saturated. Its 65 cents a mile 11 cents a minute.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How much is X in Orlando?


What I meant was, she's not in my market so Ill encourage and help. Heck ill encourage and help anyone in my market, but I have said it before this gig isn't easy money and it ain't for the weak. Most will drop eventually.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

hey you seem really nice and have a great smile. Just try it out for awhile and if don't work out, no biggie, just move on. Good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Would you call eagerly anticipating ruining your vehicle for $.60 a mile, intelligent? I've seen X drivers operating for the last 3 years, and what I've witnessed in the last 6 months is mind blowing. Seeing the rates plummeting to sub $1.00 with people using brand new cars. The damn paper license is still on the vehicle. And just like helenakillsit is doing, wanting to drive for Uber because she saw you can earn $1,000 a week. The never ending supply of ignorant gullible future Uber drivers is alive and strong.


uhmm .. my car isn't new at all. i got it from the auction cash definitely less than a brand new accord, or even corolla honestly. yes before coming to this site i thought you could make 1000 week with hard work, now after visiting this site i learned that's unlikely. everyone is here for a different reason. plus some people don't mind putting miles on their car for whatever reason .. maybe like me they got the car cheap at an auction, maybe they don't drive to work so they can spare the miles, maybe they just want to make some quick money and be done etc. of course as you learn you may realize okay uber is costing me more in the long run how can i make it cost effective for me. I'm mostly a positive person, I don't think I'm dumb uninformed and learning maybe, but not dumb.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The two big lies are you'll make good money and you're insured.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can't even afford gas much less a bumper driving for Uber X. I was responding to Coachman who questioned the motive of the thread. Here's a new driver willing to help keep the rates down and all these replies are about her looks and how she should flirt.


Sooner than later they will run out of drivers. the negative blowback will keep new drivers from signing up. Until then we just have to wait it out. but then again I've been doing that since January 8th 2015...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Google is waiting on the sidelines.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> Sooner than later they will run out of drivers. the negative blowback will keep new drivers from signing up. Until then we just have to wait it out. but then again I've been doing that since January 8th 2015...


I hope so, even though Uber is somewhat considered my competition I do have to take a stand for the integrity of the business. You just can't keep convincing America that it only cost $.75 a mile to operate a "for hired" vehicle. I see new drivers all the time. And I'm not talking 1 or 2, I'm seeing 25-30 new X drivers in North Phx/ North Scottsdale since the beginning of the year. And that's only about 10% of the Phoenix metro area. I'm seeing nice SUV's running Uber X (easy to tell its X by the quality of pax who enter/exit the vehicle). I would speculate only 5% of Uber X drivers in Phoenix are on this Forum. I will be on a charter to Blue Martini at City North, 2am arrives and there will be probably 10 groups waiting for Uber/Lyft. Within 10 mins all the pax are gone in X vehicles. And that's just one club. Hope it comes sooner that drivers wise up.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I hope so, even though Uber is somewhat considered my competition I do have to take a stand for the integrity of the business. You just can't keep convincing America that it only cost $.75 a mile to operate a "for hired" vehicle. I see new drivers all the time. And I'm not talking 1 or 2, I'm seeing 25-30 new X drivers in North Phx/ North Scottsdale since the beginning of the year. And that's only about 10% of the Phoenix metro area. I'm seeing nice SUV's running Uber X (easy to tell its X by the quality of pax who enter/exit the vehicle). I would speculate only 5% of Uber X drivers in Phoenix are on this Forum. I will be on a charter to Blue Martini at City North, 2am arrives and there will be probably 10 groups waiting for Uber/Lyft. Within 10 mins all the pax are gone in X vehicles. And that's just one club. Hope it comes sooner that drivers wise up.


Please elaborate on quality of passenger? Because you can be a broke black girl rockin basketball shorts and a hoodie (me all the time) and still be using the nicer uber for whatever reaon..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Please elaborate on quality of passenger? Because you can be a broke black girl rockin basketball shorts and a hoodie (me all the time) and still be using the nicer uber for whatever reaon..


In my 14 years of for hire driving and driving in the city that has the biggest winter events it's not hard to tell. 1st it's the age, then you can see how fast they exit the vehicle and you don't see any hand action towards the driver for a tip, then you can hear the vocabulary used by the pax, many times you will hear "there better not be a cover charge" it's not difficult to see. Just as you as a passenger can see the quality of a driver. Does the driver know their city, is the vehicle clean, is the driver texting or fiddling with GPS, is the driver well groomed. The more customer service experience you aquire the easier it is to predict your customer.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Thanks! I know we are to turn them down once, but I turn them down very slyly. "Are you sure?" instead of "no you don't have to tip" hehe.


Don't turn down tips, ever.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I thought you have to turn down tips first?


Only on the very first time and only on the very first time a tip is offered. Any time after the very first time, say thank you, and smile. It is very clear in the training video to only do it one time for your entire driving career. Some people get that part wrong, you should sound ungrateful just that 1 time, after that, be nice.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Digits said:


> I leant my very first day that even the thought of declining a tip coming your way is bad news.I thought declining first would make the rider insist and force me to accept it, which would be exactly per uber's instructions. I declined a $20 coming my way by a family on my first day and after hearing me say,"Tips are not necessary,the guy immediately pocketed it and said,oh I wouldn't want u to get in trouble with Uber for it". Till this day his words ring in my ears and ever since I just say "Thank you" with a smile, nothing more nothing less.


The tip that got away. I feel your pain.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> ...but I have said it before this gig isn't easy money and it ain't for the weak. Most will drop eventually.


Eventually? Most drop right away. I've had several riders in the past week tell me that all their recent drivers have been driving for less than a month.
They're also complaining about the quality of drivers. Like the OP, many people who lack driving skills somehow think that driving for Uber is a good choice for them. Apparently, to point that out makes me rude.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Eventually? Most drop right away. I've had several riders in the past week tell me that all their recent drivers have been driving for less than a month.
> They're also complaining about the quality of drivers. Like the OP, many people who lack driving skills somehow think that driving for Uber is a good choice for them. Apparently, to point that out makes me rude.


It's not rude to share your opinion. I said someone was rude for assuming I was a troll and saying "no one is that stupid". I'm doing fine so far, I only had two people not tip me. I'm not a horrible driver clearly I didn't have too many tickets or accidents for uber. I just have depth perception problems and because I'm nice, kind and careful I think it makes up for it. I'm not a professional hire car coming in a Bentley or a limo driver .. this is uber. I've only uber for two days and made 31, and 27 dollars per hour after gas. That's more money then I can make doing anything else while I'm in school and I just want to make enough to fix my bumper .. if it starts to not be worth it of course I'll stop doing it. Like anyone else.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> I've only uber for two days and made 31, and 27 dollars per hour after gas.


Holy moly! Nothing personal but, I'm skeptical.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Go to KBB.com and NADA and punch in your mileage. You'll see the value tank at a certain spot so think about a trade in, in the future too. It is not just the gas but you'll need repairs sooner than just going out with friends.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I've only uber for two days and made 31, and 27 dollars per hour after gas.


You know how I know this is a troll account?


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You know how I know this is a troll account?


This is so irritating. How am I troll account? I drove Sunday and Monday in Dallas. I didn't have to drive far because I don't live too far from Dallas, I had some long rides and didn't work too long. I actually did the math wront before because I turned the app offline while I studied for awhile. I also included the tips which I'm sure we're better because I said it was my first day.

Would you like me to take a photo of mysekf with the word uber people on my forhead to prove I'm real? Like I don't know what your deal is. Overly skeptical.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

RichR said:


> Holy moly! Nothing personal but, I'm skeptical. [/QUOTE
> 
> I had good tips for being my first day and saying "this is my first day". So that helped and also had long rides one to Rockwell from Dallas .. and it's not like I did 8 hours.. I'm sure it's not gonna be that great everyday but that's how it's been so far.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Go to KBB.m and NADA and punch in your mileage. You'll see the value tank at a certain spot so think about a trade in, in the future too. It is not just the gas but you'll need repairs sooner than just going out with friends.


Will do! I just want to make enough for my bunper and then if I keep doing uber maybe a different car


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Search for the cheapest used bumper, get an estimate and don't drive a mile over the estimate before you check your car value. Your car's trade in meter is running, losing money. The meter on your app is not the only meter running.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Search for the cheapest used bumper, get an estimate and don't drive a mile over the estimate before you check your car value. Your car's trade in meter is running, losing money. The meter on your app is not the only meter running.


Hey, at an average of $29/hour she will be able to buy a Lexus dealership in no time. Won't have to worry about the bumper!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> This is so irritating. How am I troll account? I drove Sunday and Monday in Dallas. I didn't have to drive far because I don't live too far from Dallas, I had some long rides and didn't work too long. I actually did the math wront before because I turned the app offline while I studied for awhile. I also included the tips which I'm sure we're better because I said it was my first day.
> 
> Would you like me to take a photo of mysekf with the word uber people on my forhead to prove I'm real? Like I don't know what your deal is. Overly skeptical.


Oh yes please, i truly want to see the word Uber on your forehead!


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

PTCGUY said:


> Hey, at an average of $29/hour she will be able to buy a Lexus dealership in no time. Won't have to worry about the bumper!


It's been two days. I don't expect to make that much everyday.. Maybe my positivity is earning me make tips since so many people post that they never get tips. Hmm I wonder ..


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> It's not rude to share your opinion. I said someone was rude for assuming I was a troll and saying "no one is that stupid". I'm doing fine so far, I only had two people not tip me. I'm not a horrible driver clearly I didn't have too many tickets or accidents for uber. I just have depth perception problems and because I'm nice, kind and careful I think it makes up for it. I'm not a professional hire car coming in a Bentley or a limo driver .. this is uber. I've only uber for two days and made 31, and 27 dollars per hour after gas. That's more money then I can make doing anything else while I'm in school and I just want to make enough to fix my bumper .. if it starts to not be worth it of course I'll stop doing it. Like anyone else.


How many rides? How many hours? I may want to move to DFW area.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely work it, all about the tips. Don't bother with the free stuff, unless you want to experiment and see if you get more tips or bigger tips. This is why you are an independent contractor, you have your own ideas on how to do this. Wear something sexy probably helps and perfume. Get the bumper fixed soon and sign off.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Would you like me to take a photo of mysekf with the word uber people on my forhead to prove I'm real?


No. But I suspect that your math skills are as challenged as you claim your driving skills are. A ride from downtown Dallas to downtown Rockwall nets you about $18.60 before expenses. Did you get a ride back? Or did you deadhead it?


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Definitely work it, all about the tips. Don't bother with the free stuff, unless you want to experiment and see if you get more tips or bigger tips. This is why you are an independent contractor, you have your own ideas on how to do this. Wear something sexy probably helps and perfume. Get the bumper fixed soon and sign off.


Well dang 5 Star, I think I will start wearing something sexy and dabbing on a little bit of that there perfume. Who knows, maybe that will help with the tips for a 6'4" slightly overweight 61 year old guy! Lol


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> No. But I suspect that your math skills are as challenged as you claim your driving skills are.


Geez, why do you troll here attacking people? She knows what to do, I even added repair expenses. Sounds like she gets it's good short term money. You're doing it so are you challenged as well?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

PTCGUY said:


> Well dang 5 Star, I think I will start wearing something sexy and dabbing on a little bit of that there perfume. Who knows, maybe that will help with the tips for a 6'4" slightly overweight 61 year old guy! Lol


Just don't touch minors alone in the back and you'll do fine.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just don't touch minors alone in the back and you'll do fine.


No minors without adults in my car! Way too risky!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry that was a jab at a thread, which will probably be featured soon.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Sorry that was a jab at a thread, which will probably be featured soon.


I know. I saw that one too. Crazy crap out there in today's world!


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> No. But I suspect that your math skills are as challenged as you claim your driving skills are. A ride from downtown Dallas to downtown Rockwall nets you about $17.80 before expenses. Did you get a ride back? Or did you deadhead it?


Maybe you would make more money if you were a lot nicer to people. When you have a negative attitude it affects every aspect of your life. I'm nice to people, I make jokes, I even sang with one older guy. I've been doing this TWO DAYS. I didn't sit here and say I'm averaging that much over a month. Maybe I picked good days. I got a ride from Rowlett which was like 15 away but that person went to Frisco. I had a couple short rides in Frisco too. Would you like me to send you my entire trip history? If you promise to apologize I will! It was actually a little busier then I thought .. I had all my school stuff my plan was to study in my car while I waited for rides but I felt it was pretty steady until I was too tired

Also remember almost every person heard it was my first day. People were probably more generous because it was my first day and I was doing every little thing opening the car door, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a power inverter, $20. You can plug in your laptop / tablet or cell and charge it like you're at home. Make sure the car is in Park and the car isn't running when the police look over. Log out or be ready to take that ping and turn off the computer.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Maybe you would make more money if you were a lot nicer to people. When you have a negative attitude it affects every aspect of your life. I'm nice to people, I make jokes, I even sang with one older guy. I've been doing this TWO DAYS. I didn't sit here and say I'm averaging that much over a month. Maybe I picked good days. I got a ride from Rowlett which was like 15 away but that person went to Frisco. I had a couple short rides in Frisco too. Would you like me to send you my entire trip history? If you promise to apologize I will! It was actually a little busier then I thought .. I had all my school stuff my plan was to study in my car while I waited for rides but I felt it was pretty steady until I was too tired
> 
> Also remember almost every person heard it was my first day. People were probably more generous because it was my first day and I was doing every little thing opening the car door, etc.


Okay I'll be nice. How many hours did you work for those two days when you averaged $30 per hour after gas? The reason I ask is, I've been doing this for six months, and I obviously need to start doing what you're doing! Is that good?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Okay I'll be nice. How many hours did you work for those two days when you averaged $30 per hour after gas? The reason I ask is, I've been doing this for six months, and I obviously need to start doing what you're doing! Is that good?


I'm willing to bet you're not as pretty and not as pleasant.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I'm willing to bet you're not as pretty and not as pleasant.


I don't have big boobs, no.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

This will be fun for about three weeks ...


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I don't have big boobs, no.


you can try a push up bra if you think having breasts matter (it doesn't though lol)


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> you can try a push up bra if you think having breasts matter (it doesn't though lol)


I don't know, the chicks really dig my manboobs! Lol


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Also remember almost every person heard it was my first day. *People were probably more generous because it was my first day *and I was doing every little thing opening the car door, etc.


You could make the first day as long as it's showering generosity. The day people feel uncomfortable and unsafe with that statement, you know you're a hustler now.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey Helena, welcome aboard and congrats on the nice haul over the last two days. Sounds a little high, but there is a lot of things I am finding out that goes into what makes a good or bad night. Boobs help, for sure, but a good personality and conversation can't be discounted. That's one of the things I enjoy about the gig, the conversations with the pax.

The important thing is you are having a good time, and making a little scratch along the way. As long as your doing that, keep on driving. Just be careful out there, don't try and force it and don't drive when you are tired. Try to get out and walk a little bit when your waiting for the next ping. It helps your alertness and even a little activity is better than sitting for 8 hours.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Use what ya got.
$$$*


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

The_Mouser said:


> Hey Helena, welcome aboard and congrats on the nice haul over the last two days. Sounds a little high, but there is a lot of things I am finding out that goes into what makes a good or bad night. Boobs help, for sure, but a good personality and conversation can't be discounted. That's one of the things I enjoy about the gig, the conversations with the pax.
> 
> The important thing is you are having a good time, and making a little scratch along the way. As long as your doing that, keep on driving. Just be careful out there, don't try and force it and don't drive when you are tired. Try to get out and walk a little bit when your waiting for the next ping. It helps your alertness and even a little activity is better than sitting for 8 hours.


OMGGGGGG. I just watched the mythbusters video. I'm literally going to buy a padded bra tonight, haha. I think being nice is the most important thing though and honestly with uber they barely look at you they just hop in the back.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> OMGGGGGG. I just watched the mythbusters video. I'm literally going to buy a padded bra tonight, haha. I think being nice is the most important thing though and honestly with uber they barely look at you they just hop in the back.


Here I thought Hooters was known for their wings.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bewbs are overrated. 

That being said, i could use a reduction...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

My friend's, friend wants to be a mammogram tech. I'm like please, he just likes boobs.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Here I thought Hooters was known for their wings.


They aren't? I love the boneless wings.... all breast meat!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> They aren't? I love the boneless wings.... all breast meat!


At least you didn't go too far and suggest white meat.  Oh no he didn't.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Where'd she go?


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Where'd she go?


I'm still here ! I had an interesting ride where I got stuck going down a garage thing and the exit was blocked .. Couldn't reverse straight back because .. well it was hard and it was narrow took me like -5 minutes and I'm pretty sure those people gave me 1 star

Other than that .. I'm just doing this a couple hours in the evening and no major complaints so far.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

I hate it when your rating gets blasted for things well out of your control. Not your fault they had the exit all blocked off, sometimes all you can do is try to keep them dazzled with the personality, and sometimes it just isn't meant to be.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> It's been two days. I don't expect to make that much everyday.. Maybe my positivity is earning me make tips since so many people post that they never get tips. Hmm I wonder ..


Or the first hit of crack is always free?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> Maybe you would make more money if you were a lot nicer to people. When you have a negative attitude it affects every aspect of your life. I'm nice to people, I make jokes, I even sang with one older guy. I've been doing this TWO DAYS. I didn't sit here and say I'm averaging that much over a month. Maybe I picked good days. I got a ride from Rowlett which was like 15 away but that person went to Frisco. I had a couple short rides in Frisco too. Would you like me to send you my entire trip history? If you promise to apologize I will! It was actually a little busier then I thought .. I had all my school stuff my plan was to study in my car while I waited for rides but I felt it was pretty steady until I was too tired
> 
> Also remember almost every person heard it was my first day. People were probably more generous because it was my first day and I was doing every little thing opening the car door, etc.


I love it when newbies start lecturing on how to make money...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

helenakillsit said:


> you can try a push up bra if you think having breasts matter (it doesn't though lol)


BS. Of course it matters.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love it when newbies start lecturing on how to make money...


Uhm, I only said this because someone doubted how much money I made.. and that person wasn't very positive.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> BS. Of course it matters.


Okay, so someone posted the link showing bigger breasts increases tips .. But I'm pretty sure being pleasant, friendly and positive probably has more to do with me earning a good amount of tips.


----------



## terrible (Mar 16, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


 MY car has a few dings on the back bumper, I signed up last year in June and all i needed was a state inspection. Has long as the state says you can drive your vehicle, I dont think UBER has a problem. As long you don't endanger passengers life you should be good. Im a DC driver and thats crazy even for experienced drivers. I did have to hickups while i was driving and it happen cause some traffic circles have lights, others dont. Long story short i kind of went through a light that had just turned red... which i didnt know unless the passenger told me. Second incident, Same passenger, I was in the left lane trying to get in the right lane because it was an exit from the traffic circle. There was a car in the right lane that had to be in the left lane to continue in the traffic circle... he slowed down to get in back of me, and i slowed down to get in back of him... it would have been ugly but sence we were both braking already we avoided a collision. Point is, everyone is a critic when you drive.. ive gotten bad ratings when i thought everything was going fine... and ive gotten tips when i thought a ride was going ruff. You cant worry about the ratings your getting all the time, especially while driving. Just concentrate on the road and on delivering a good experience to the passenger


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

helenakillsit said:


> Okay, so someone posted the link showing bigger breasts increases tips .. But I'm pretty sure being pleasant, friendly and positive probably has more to do with me earning a good amount of tips.


Being pleasant, friendly, and positive I think affects whether you get a tip or not in the first place. Bigger breasts affect the amount of the tip given. Someone who isn't going to tip to begin with is not likely to be swayed into suddenly tipping because you are well endowed. But a guy who normally tips will probably tip more than normal because of the pleasant scenery.

Guys get tips, even with the lack of boobs. But women with bigger breasts get more tips and larger tips because of it. We would probably be more upset about it if we did not enjoy the scenery as well. One of the many things that makes life unfair.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Okay, so someone posted the link showing bigger breasts increases tips .. But I'm pretty sure being pleasant, friendly and positive probably has more to do with me earning a good amount of tips.


Ya know, when I'm out with my friends I often hear one of them say "hey check out the huge smile on that one!" Or "what a set of teeth she has I bet she's pleasant."

We're pigs, one track minds, not all but most. Just look at this thread, as soon as boobs were mentioned, you got two pages of boob talk. Even my wife loves boobs.

Ever play dungeons and dragons?

Boobs have magical powers, they add to your pleasantness, friendliness and positivity at a rate of 2 × your cup size.

So of your friendliness is a 7 and you're a c-cup your friendliness rating is 13. 7+ (2x3). If you're a DD you're friendliness rating is 17. 7+(2×5).

It also reduces men's intelligence, and increases our tolerance, only it's a slightly different formula. The decrease/increase
grows exponentially with cup size. A c-cup is -3/+3 where as a ddd is -12/+16, of course there are other factors. These numbers are only for fully covered boobs, they are much, MUCH more powerful when exposed, and like with size that power grows exponentially with the percent exposed. One button of cleavage may add 10% while 2 may add 18. 3-33% you get the point.

Now, some men are immune, rare but they exsist.... women, well there's no telling how they will be affected, it changes day to day woman to woman but a good rule of thumb is... if your boobs are affecting him, it's have 1.5× the opposite affect on her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


Bondo and a bumber sticker.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Imma leg And Ass Man.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Ya know, when I'm out with my friends I often hear one of them say "hey check out the huge smile on that one!" Or "what a set of teeth she has I bet she's pleasant."
> 
> We're pigs, one track minds, not all but most. Just look at this thread, as soon as boobs were mentioned, you got two pages of boob talk. Even my wife loves boobs.
> 
> ...


This was awesome. +2 stamps on your Nerd Card.


----------



## oscarmike1 (Mar 22, 2016)

The reason Helenakillshit is so successful is because of her attitude! that will encourage more tips. Human emotion is like a mirror, the response you get is a reflection of the attitude you put out. I'm new to this board and I'm so disappointed with all the negativity and judgemental responses I have read on this thread. If more people were like Helena, maybe you would make more tips since that's where you make bank . . . . .not in mileage


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Imma leg And Ass Man.


Cabbies don't count... we all know you guys have your own set of rules... ;-)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

oscarmike1 said:


> The reason Helenakillshit is so successful is because of her attitude! that will encourage more tips. Human emotion is like a mirror, the response you get is a reflection of the attitude you put out. I'm new to this board and I'm so disappointed with all the negativity and judgemental responses I have read on this thread. If more people were like Helena, maybe you would make more tips since that's where you make bank . . . . .not in mileage


Don't discount the boobs.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Hello, Hello!
> 
> I am a new UBER driver. I mean extremely new. I just got approved today. I live in DFW area of Texas (specifically Arlington).
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that only 1 accident and life as you know it changes immediately. It's not worth it. NOT WORTH IT!! DO NOT DO IT!!!!!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

oscarmike1 said:


> The reason Helenakillshit is so successful is because of her attitude! that will encourage more tips. Human emotion is like a mirror, the response you get is a reflection of the attitude you put out. I'm new to this board and I'm so disappointed with all the negativity and judgemental responses I have read on this thread. If more people were like Helena, maybe you would make more tips since that's where you make bank . . . . .not in mileage


After close to 4000 trips in the NYC market, I managed to get tipped 70 times. You can have a fake cheerful attitude and it wouldn't matter. Good luck with that philosophy. For the record, I no longer drive with uber.


----------

